# معركة الذهن لجويس ماير



## Bent el Massih (19 فبراير 2009)

- لاحظ أن افعالك هى نتيجة مباشرة لما تفكر فيه. فإن كان ذهنك سلبى ستكون حياتك سلبية والعكس. فكيفما تريد حياتك شكل افكارك. ​ 


- ان ابليس يخطط لمحاصرة ذهنك بافكاره السلبية. لذا عليك أن تجدد ذهنك دائما بكلمة الله. فالكتب المقدس سلاحك الاقوى ضد هجمات ابليس. اذ يقول عنه الرسول بولس ان كل الكتاب (نافع للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر)2تيمو 3: 16. وعندما حارب ابليس المسيح على الارض كان دائما يرد بالمكتوب فيفارقه ابليس.
- ان طريقة تفكيرك في الماضي قد تفسر سبب معاناتك الحالية. ولكن عليك الا تتخذه ذلك عذراً لتبقى فى العبودية مستقبلا.​ 


*- "إذ اسلحة محاربتنا ليست جسدية (ليست من دم ولحم) بل قادرة بالله على هدم حصون.هادمين ظنوناً وكل علو يرتفع ضد معرفة الله، ومستأسرين كل فكر الى طاعة المسيح" (2 كورنثوس10 :5،4)*​ 


*احترس من هجمات ابليس على ذهنك*
*فيصبــــح ذهنــــــك:*
*- شارداً*
فلا تترك العنان لذهنك ليفكر فيما يشاء، وقتما يشاء. انما ركز فقط فيما تفعل.و عود نفسك على طرد اي افكار اخرى. فأنت من تتحكم فيما تفكر​ 

*- مشوشاً*
هو ذهن ذو رأيين لا يقوى على اتخاذ القرار والسبب تساؤلاته الكثيرة. هناك الكثير من الامور التي يجب ان نتركها بيد الله ولا نحمل همها، ونكون مرنين اذا طلب منا تحرك جديد.​ 


*- متشككاً*
وضع الله الأيمان فى قلوبنا ولكن ابليس يحاول ان ينفى هذا الأيمان بهجمات من الشك. ويأتى الشك فى صورة افكار تتنافى مع كلمة الله. ​ 


*- قلقاً*
مهما كان الامر فالقلق لن يفيدك ابداً. اذا كان عليك القيام بأمر ما "قم به"واترك الامر بيد الله.فمكتوب انه يعلم ما نحتاج اليه قبل ان نسألة..وتذكر الشعار الذي رفعه رئيس امريكي سابق فقال: القلق ترفيه لا احتمله.​ 

*- ناقداً*
لا تنتقد كل من حولك لأن هذه اداه يستخدمها ابليس ليجعلك مكتئبا ويعزلك ايضاً عن الناس. امدح الجميل في الاخرين ولا تتطوع لنقد كل ما حولك.​ 

*- خاملا*
ابليس يعلم ان الخمول وضعف الارادة يؤديان لهزيمة المؤمن. لذا اعزم أن تفعل كل ما يأمرك الرب به ولا تهرب من التحديات التى يضعها أمامك (اذا كانت خلوة، دراسة كتاب، خدمة ما، عمل يتطلب مجهودا ما ...)وتذكر دائماً أنه لا توجد بركة بدون مسئولية.​ 




*يقول ستيفن كوفي عن اهمية "الفكرة"* ​ 

ازرع فكرة تحصد عملا ، ازرع عملا تحصد عادة، ازرع عادة تحصد شخصية، ازرع شخصية تحصد مصيراً.​


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 فبراير 2009)

> يقول ستيفن كوفي عن اهمية "الفكرة"
> 
> 
> 
> ازرع فكرة تحصد عملا ، ازرع عملا تحصد عادة، ازرع عادة تحصد شخصية، ازرع شخصية تحصد مصيراً.



حلو جداااااااااااااااااااااااا
عجبتنى دى خالص
لأن الواحد مايقدرش يغير مصيره مرة وحدة
لكن ممكن عن طريق تغيير فكره يغير مصيره
ميرسى كاريما الموضوع رائع فعلا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Bent el Massih (20 فبراير 2009)

nonogirl89 قال:


> حلو جداااااااااااااااااااااااا
> عجبتنى دى خالص
> لأن الواحد مايقدرش يغير مصيره مرة وحدة
> لكن ممكن عن طريق تغيير فكره يغير مصيره
> ...



*و يباركك حبيبتي nonogirl89
ميرسي لتعليقك الجميل​*


----------



## kalimooo (20 فبراير 2009)

karima

النفس تحتاج إلى المصباح وهو الهى

 وهو الروح القدس الذى ينير بيت 

النفس المظلم 

وبالتالي مصيري مكتوب ومقرر عنده

يكف اخذ اليد الممدودة

شكرااااا لك اختي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Bent el Massih (23 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> karima
> 
> النفس تحتاج إلى المصباح وهو الهى
> 
> ...



*و يباركك اخي كليمو
ميرسي لتعليقك الجميل ​*


----------



## ponponayah (9 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدااا
ميرسى بجد
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع رااااااااااائع 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 



ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

